
Looking for a technical co-founder: Anyone else dislike the recruiting industry? - MrHygiene
I worked in IT for 10+ years doing Network Admin&#x2F;DevOps and mostly found recruiters terrible. After years of brainstorming and iteration, I&#x27;ve come up with a product that I think could start to really disrupt the industry. I&#x27;m looking for a technical co-founder in&#x2F;around Philly to help me create and pitch this in the near future.<p>Interested?
======
amorphid
Former tech recruiter, now a web developer here in DC. Email in profile.
Cheers.

------
tmaly
I originally tried to build something in this industry. After about 30
customer development interviews of recruiters, I could not find a pattern on
what to develop.

~~~
pavornyoh
It is not the recruiters you should have interviewed in my opinion but rather
the job seekers. There, you will find the problems and come up with a
solution.

------
perfunctory
what exactly is wrong with the recruitment industry, and how can it be solved
with a technical solution?

------
codegeek
Would like to talk. I live close to Philly and have an interest in recruiting
industry. Details in profile

------
CyberDildonics
You've come up with a product or you've come up with an idea for a product?

~~~
MrHygiene
I've come up with the product. Wireframes, mockup, etc all complete.

~~~
CyberDildonics
That's an idea.

~~~
MrHygiene
Oh...well...I wouldn't be looking for a technical co-founder if I already
built the product.

------
kleer001
What did you find terrible about your recruiting experience?

------
a_lifters_life
Let's talk email in profile. Im from the area

